
Can Donald Trump Rescind Chelsea Manning's Clemency? - notscj
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2017-01-26/can-donald-trump-rescind-chelsea-mannings-clemency
======
c1ph3rS0n
It would set a terrible president. In 4/8 years when Trump leaves office it
would leave open for his decisions to be upended. If He don't respect Obama's
clemency-revocation powers then why should the next PoTUS respect his?

